# Is there any conditional call forwarding setting on Dual Sim Phone?



## patkim (Mar 20, 2017)

On a dual SIM android phone is there any setting whereby if one SIM is OFF the call or SMS sent by anyone to that number shall be diverted to other SIM? Two SIMs belong to 2 different service providers.

And does it happen automatically just by some setting without any activation done at service provider end?

I faced a weird issue in which when one SIM was OFF I was getting calls and SMS sent to that SIM on to the other number. 
I never availed any such service from the service provider knowingly nor there was any charge ever levied by service provider.

I was told that this happened because some setting was enabled on phone that resulted into such call forwarding!!
The only co-incidence is that I provided that other number as my alternate contact number to that SIM provider when that  connection was taken and since then it started. Thx.


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 20, 2017)

patkim said:


> On a dual SIM android phone is there any setting whereby if one SIM is OFF the call or SMS sent by anyone to that number shall be diverted to other SIM? Two SIMs belong to 2 different service providers.
> 
> And does it happen automatically just by some setting without any activation done at service provider end?
> 
> ...



Care to provide more info?? There's a call forwarding option in Call Settings, but it checks from operator before displaying. So obviously you call the Customer care and verify if indeed the call forwarding is active or not.


----------



## patkim (Mar 21, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. 
I was told that call forwarding was active and it's because of some setting on Dual SIM phone that auto forwards call to another SIM number!!
e.g. You have SIM1 & SIM2 in your Dual Sim Phone and some setting in phone shall auto forward call to SIM1 if SIM2 is OFF.
But I believe it should come with a charge & confirmation from the carrier and no prepaid balance has ever been deducted nor I remember myself making any such setting.
So I need to know if what is being told by cust care is true or just to fool me around to hide their mistake somehow.


----------



## baiju (Mar 22, 2017)

Samsung phones have such feature. I don't know where to set them or is it default behaviour.


----------



## patkim (Mar 22, 2017)

Thanks and I understand but it should be approved by the carrier no? 
They redirect the call at the expense of their infrastructure ? So there should be some charge for it I guess!
Why would they do it free in my case!


----------



## billubakra (Mar 22, 2017)

patkim said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> *I was told that call forwarding was active and it's because of some setting on Dual SIM phone that auto forwards call to another SIM number!!*
> e.g. You have SIM1 & SIM2 in your Dual Sim Phone and some setting in phone shall auto forward call to SIM1 if SIM2 is OFF.
> *But I believe it should come with a charge & confirmation from the carrier and no prepaid balance has ever been deducted nor I remember myself making any such setting.*
> So I need to know if what is being told by cust care is true or just to fool me around to hide their mistake somehow.



1st bold line, "they" can never know if such facility is activated in the phone or not. And there is no such setting that Sim 1 forwards call to Sim 2 and vice versa.

2nd bold line, if a call is forwarded then you will be charged.

Why exactly did they tell you about this nonsense? Who's your operator? Ask their appellate team to give this info in a mail.


----------



## baiju (Mar 22, 2017)

Are you using samsung phone?


----------



## patkim (Mar 23, 2017)

Redmi 1S and call forwarding was OFF on the SIM in question at least from my side.


----------



## billubakra (Mar 23, 2017)

patkim said:


> Redmi 1S and call forwarding was OFF on the SIM in question at least from my side.



Why exactly did they tell you about this nonsense? Who's your operator? Ask their appellate team to give this info in a mail.


----------



## patkim (Mar 23, 2017)

as I said the issue was that calls to my SIM2 were auto forwarded to SIM1 when SIM2 was off. I used to keep SIM2 off normally unless required and I did not ask the operator to ever forward anything nor to my best knowledge I ever made changes to call forwarding in phone.

They (Idea Cellular) have fixed the issue but they claimed that it's because I have configured it that way on my phone(??) and it's a feature of phones to auto-forward from one SIM to another SIM when one if OFF. 

However I strongly now believe from this discussion that they are hiding their mistake (though they have fixed the issue). This issue now closes here.


----------



## ZipfelNm1 (May 25, 2017)

I am not quite sure  about it. return man 3 unblocked


----------

